

 Any way to validate game center credentials in the backend? - cientifico
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15051169/validating-gamcecenter-user-credentials-in-the-backend

======
cientifico
With facebook, you can ask facebook server to validate the user, but with
apple seems like there is no way.

If that is the case, think twice before using game center as login in your
backend because any user can replace any other user by just knowing his game
center id on any game.

